

Marc Andreesen Launches VC Fund - johnnygalt
http://www.pehub.com/32230/andreessen-launches-vc-fund/

======
pg
This is a bigger deal than just the arrival of a new VC fund. It is, as far as
I know, the first VC fund run by hackers.

Almost all existing VC funds are run by business/finance guys. I know a total
of two VC partners who write code. And one of the two only made partner last
summer.

~~~
fallentimes
Are there many funds that invest $100,000 - $500,000? From the people I've
talked to, that seems to be one of the hardest amounts to raise. Too big for
angels, too small for VCs. Matt Maroon has some good stories about this.

~~~
pg
Some big funds are willing to invest small amounts. Sequoia will, for example.
But the big funds can't do too many deals like that, or it breaks their model.

------
rglullis
Genuine question: what's the _practical_ difference between the investments
that he was doing as an angel, compared to the VC fund-to-be?

Was he, as an angel investor, doing any deal below the 100k-500k range?

~~~
rms
Angel = investing your own money

VC = investing other people's money and taking a management fee

In this case I would think Andreeson is both a partner and an investor.

~~~
jacquesm
Hm. Not sure about VCs investing other peoples money. Some companies I work
for that definitely position themselves as VCs have all the money brought in
by the partners in the company.

I think an angel is a person, just the one guy/girl doing the investment, a VC
is a fund that has multiple sources, possibly outsiders but also in some cases
the partners themselves. Some funds are simply more 'open' to outsider
investors.

------
jbenz
Video of announcement on Charlie Rose:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/20/andreessen-on-
charlie-r...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/20/andreessen-on-charlie-rose-
i-am-creating-a-fund-full-video/)

Fred Wilson welcomes them to the Dark Side:
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/02/welcome-to-the-dark-side-
mar...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/02/welcome-to-the-dark-side-marc-and-
ben.html)

------
aditya
Hm... $500k per deal still sounds more like angel investment than VC.
Although, Tumblr's series A was 750k. This has been an ongoing trend but it
looks like the boundaries between the size of angel and VC investment is
beginning to blur as startups become scrapppier and stop looking for too much
outside investment.

I wonder if this means it's going to become easier to raise money.

------
prakash
Not sure if folks here saw that video/read the transcript -- many interesting
comments, including Andrew Chen starting something viral.

------
zandorg
A guy at a conference referred to Loudcloud as 'Loudmouth', referring to
Andreessen's self-promotion. Pretty amusing, but unfair.

